# Potassium Permanganate in Canada; where?



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

So, during my research (through this site and on the net) for a future project of mine on planted tanks, one constant warning is ringing in my head: STERILIZE.

The thing is, I can't seem to find plant dip/sterilizer products at LFS's here, and I can't find it at "Home Improvement" stores (Lowes, Home Depot). Anyone in Canada know where I can get this stuff? I see all kinds of products geared toward the Aquarium/Pond industry in the States, but I know they wouldn't get shipped here. I gather its pretty potent stuff and there is all kinds of laws governing the distribution of it.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Cento, If you can't get potassium permanganate you can use alum or a bleach solution to sterilize plants. You might be able to find it at garden supply stores that sell pond supplies.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

Alum....? I'll look into it.

I thought about bleach, but I didn't know which which was worse for that plant and I; the bleach or the PP...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think potassium permanganate is hazardous, it might be hard to obtain.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'm starting to get that impression... :lol:

Its too bad, because it seemed like the best option. From my understanding, it seemed more thorough the bleach, and less harmful to the plants...

Well, if I can't find anything by this week, then I'm gonna plan on the "bleach method" and start looking into the proper ratios to make a bleach bath...


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

This is a prescription item and is indeed hazardous. I would clean with something else.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

You can get it at hardware stores near water softeners as it is used to recharge iron removing membranes.

One of the common fish medications has it in it too.

Warning, it turns everything purple. Instantly. Including YOU.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it used to be commonly used by fishkeepers for plant dips, but I also read that hazards have caused it to be more difficult to obtain "these days".


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Okay then, to slightly alter the question....

Has anybody used both PP _and_ bleach, and if so, which do you feel is more effective? I just wonder about leaving a plant in bleach/water for three minutes without harming it, AND it being sufficient time to kill hitch-hikers (worms, snail eggs, snails, bacteria, etc)....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A post from another group from a very experienced fishkeeper:

Safest: Alum, find in pickling spices section, kills snails. 1-2 tablespoons/gallon, soak overnight, rinse well.

Next safest: PP, kills bacteria, fungi, small organisms. Mix enough to turn water dark pink. Soak 20 minutes, rinse well.

Least safe: Will kill some plants like vallisneria and crypts, do not immerse roots of any plant. 5% solution chlorine bleach, mix 1 part bleach to 19 parts water. Soak 2 minutes for medium-delicate plants and 3 minutes for tougher plants like anubias. Plunge immediately into a bucket containing water and dechlor.


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

I kept an amazing 110 gallon planted tank, it was blooming with plants. MH lights, CO2 injection with controller, the works. I did not sterilize anything. Potassium permanganate, alum, bleach?? Why? To kill snails that are hugely important to keeping balance in the aquarium?? :?

Below is a picture of just a portion of the tank. That huge Madagascar Lace plant was from a bulb. If you look closely that thin stem on the left third of the picture is one of several runners that were an offshoot from a huge Brazilian sword mother plant. I threw out a bunch of plants from the tank every week. I had to, it would get overrun with plants.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey *eric*, nice tank! 

Its not so much the snails, as it is the worms, bacteria, parasites, and so forth. I'm sure snails wouldn't be too big a deal to get rid of in my 10gal planted project... Conversely, a busting snail population would also be more evident in that tank... :lol:

Well, my LFS says he "guarantees" that his plants have no pests or bacteria, but.... well, you know. :wink:

*DJRansome*, thanks for the quote... Its what I suspected... PP would be perfect for my purposes.. Well I have a few hours tomorrow; I'll pull out the GPS and go on a hunt. If I can't find it, I may go the Alum route.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Snails are in no way essential to keeping balance in a FW planted aquarium. Absolutely not. Most of them do little more than eat plant matter and poop. Lots.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

eric said:


> snails that are hugely important to keeping balance in the aquarium??[\quote]How did you keep the snails from overpopulating and clogging filters and python during vacuuming? I know, don't overfeed. That works OK if you never let the snails get out of control in the first place I suppose. Any other tricks?
> 
> I "get rid" of the pond and ramshorn snails and stock zebra nerites.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

KMnO4 is a strong oxidizer and can be explosive if not handled correctly. You can probably order it directly to your home through Fischer Scientific.


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

I don't anything could keep bacteria and parasites out of a tank. Seems like it would be fruitless to try.

My tank had small ramshorn type snail and the Malaysian burrowing snails. Neither of them got out of control because the tank was not overfed (I'm sorry DJRansome!). They primarily ate algae, dead plant matter and kept the substrate from getting anaerobic. I used to think snails were the enemy, but after a "fish" vacation to the Netherlands, I changed my mind. It's hard to argue with hobbyists there that kept the most amazing planted tanks and embraced snails. It was hard to find a tank in the Netherlands that didn't have at least a single plant in it.

I should mention DJRansome that the 110 gallon pictured only had a single small powerhead with a sponge attached for filtration. Not much to clog. Ammonia, nitrites and even nitrates always measured zero. Water was crystal clear. The snail poop was sunder control. :wink:


----------

